# programs, control panel, and install programs not responding



## zer0118 (Dec 7, 2011)

im haveing a problem with

first my internet game doesnt want to start

but the thing is when I go to uninstall a program in control panel that doesnt want to pull up either

I keep clicking and and clicking the uninstall program in control panel but it doesnt want to work the other control panels dont seem to work either

also I tried running the intallation program to reinstall my game but that doesnt work either

I tried also to run other installation exe for other programs but those also dont work either (random programs)

but I can open other programs like this browser


so its the game
installation files exe
control panel for uninstalling programs

I really just want my game to work

now I had this excact thing happen in the past but I saw the avg needed a restart i kept posponeing it so I did that before and it fixed it but this time avg seems fine, I also disabled avg in task manager but that didnt fix it either

what is going on and how do I fix this

I have a asus laptop

windows 8.1
i5 processor 
6g of ram
looks like 1800mb video mem


----------

